# PID-ing a Pavoni professional



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

I have not made a post on the forum for a very long time, so here is goes...

I recently got a beautifully modded La Pavoni Professional from@Coffeechap . It already has just about every mod that the machine needs and Coffeechap was kind enough to bring it over for me a few weeks back.

I loved this machine from the moment I saw it and have not had a sinker with it yet, despite being a complete Lever noob.

Anyway, I figured the only thing left to do was to add a PID to it, so here we have the world's most dangerous coffee machine:









Yes, those are all bare connections on the wires and yes it's all live mains voltage. I have been testing my wiring before I assemble the whole thing into its box.

It'll look good when it's done but for now, I'm experimenting.

I'll pull a shot to see what happens to temperature in actual action, but so far the PID and the pressure stat are playing really nicely with each other, at least at 93 degrees (I had expected that the pressure stat to start interfering with the PID).

I'll keep this thread updated with progress, in case anyone is interested in how it'll end up.

Btw, I'd like to say that this forum and its members are lovely, everyone is out to help each other and it really is a community. I've spent a lot of time on kitchen knife forums and while it used to be good and community like, for the past 2-3 years it has turned into a viper pit where there's almost zero useful content now and everyone is out to get everyone else on sales.

Rant over. Pavoni rocks,@Coffeechap I'm very grateful that you entrusted your own machine to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Khashy said:


> I have not made a post on the forum for a very long time, so here is goes...
> 
> I recently got a beautifully modded La Pavoni Professional from@Coffeechap . It already has just about every mod that the machine needs and Coffeechap was kind enough to bring it over for me a few weeks back.
> 
> ...


 Was looking forward to what you were going to do with that lovely pav


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

coffeechap said:


> Was looking forward to what you were going to do with that lovely pav


Ha! I'll post the updates here.

I'm actually really pleasantly surprised at how well it seems to be working.

Here is the world's most boring extraction video; I couldn't get the PID and the bottom of the portafilter in the frame because of all the loose wires, but you can see there's no temperature fluctuation during the shot.



http://imgur.com/74NyuLs


I'm debating whether to spend 30£ or so on a good looking PT100 sensor that'll give me at least one more decimal point of accuracy or whether I should just leave the K-type thermocouple and be happy with seeing no decimal points

Anyway, I'll be putting everything into a nice housing now

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi could you list the items you purchased and for how much?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Khashy (Mar 10, 2015)

M_H_S said:


> Hi could you list the items you purchased and for how much?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Here you go. Total spent less than 50£. This does not include the cables, I had those lying around









I may have to buy a heatsink for the SSR, which will be another 2-3£

Upgrade from a k-type thermocouple to a nice pt100 will also be extra if that's what you want

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

This is a great project! I'd love to make one but would need instructions.

(Those knifers eh? Backstabbers)


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

bluebeardmcf said:


> This is a great project! I'd love to make one but would need instructions.
> 
> (Those knifers eh? Backstabbers)


 Agreed, we need a shopping list of parts and instructions!

Also careful in the knife forums, I hear they have their knives drawn ?


----------

